# WTA: Shrimp and UG (Utricularia)



## LiYudi (Sep 13, 2013)

Dear All,

I am planning to set up new Aquarium. In this new aquarium I will put Shrimps and planning to plant UG.
I've read in some articles that UG is carnivore and can kill the shrimp. I can get my conclusion wether it is ok or not since there are pros and cons.
I would like to have my final decision here in this forum after getting opinions or perhaps someone already do this and would like to have confirmation.

If this is possible, I would really love to have both of them in my tank since the UG will make a wonderful foreground and the shrimp is just lovely to have.....

Thank You


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

UG is a very hard plant to keep happy even with CO2 injection.
The stupid me tried it in a low tech tank 
But I had the same questions as you when I put it in my shrimp tank. Apparently it can not harm shrimp because underwater it doesn't grow the parts that can catch small insects. It certainly didn't eat my shrimp while I had it  So I think you are perfectly safe to use it.


----------



## LiYudi (Sep 13, 2013)

SBS said:


> UG is a very hard plant to keep happy even with CO2 injection.
> The stupid me tried it in a low tech tank
> But I had the same questions as you when I put it in my shrimp tank. Apparently it can not harm shrimp because underwater it doesn't grow the parts that can catch small insects. It certainly didn't eat my shrimp while I had it  So I think you are perfectly safe to use it.



Thank's for your comment. I am planning to use LED light with total of 75 LED, mix with Warmwhite (yellowish), Daylight (white), and blueish colour. I hope this can help the UG to grow well...


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

Good luck with it. Hopefully it grows for you.


----------

